# Lol



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

On Instagram i was posting pictures of my chickens and people were like “can I have that chicken” my chickens are so precious so obviously answer is never but I found their question very stupid and funny


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Stupid might be a strong word to use. Consider it a compliment since they were so impressed with how they looked instead.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Stupid might be a strong word to use. Consider it a compliment since they were so impressed with how they looked instead.


Lolll but isn’t the answer pretty obvious


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

And they know it. This is what I mean about you being so literal. They were paying you a compliment without outright saying it.


----------

